# I miss you all.



## cotton2012 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just wanted to say I have missed you all, I love every single one of you even the trolls, I want to say thank you to all for everything you do and let you guys and gals know that I truly appreciate every last one of you. I have been UTR lately but plan on being back.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb bro post up and ask questions.
Glad u made it over.

What r ur stats?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Welcome to ugbb bro post up and ask questions.
> Glad u made it over.
> 
> What r ur stats?



x2x....

lets get to know you


----------



## cotton2012 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes I know I am a nobody here at The Underground but everything I said I genuinely feel towards this community. I have posted plenty of info about myself including pictures, stats, history, goals and more, but the people who have commented so far know this. I was being honest and that may not get me the most friends, but it will get me the right friends. Even if The Underground is not the place for me, I am truly thankful for all the knowledge, opinions and ideas everyone here has shared for without a placed like this I would never have used PE drugs, so y'all can act all "holier than thou" but I will still feed off the info be grateful for it and contribute where I believe I should as much as I can, so again thank you all and I will not be absent from the board.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2014)

welcome back man


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 30, 2014)

I remember you now.  Your still a somebody here.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 30, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Yes I know I am a nobody here at The Underground but everything I said I genuinely feel towards this community. I have posted plenty of info about myself including pictures, stats, history, goals and more, but the people who have commented so far know this. I was being honest and that may not get me the most friends, but it will get me the right friends. Even if The Underground is not the place for me, I am truly thankful for all the knowledge, opinions and ideas everyone here has shared for without a placed like this I would never have used PE drugs, so y'all can act all "holier than thou" but I will still feed off the info be grateful for it and contribute where I believe I should as much as I can, so again thank you all and I will not be absent from the board.



Welcome back..

We were kidding..thicken ur skin and be merry, mate! Don't be a silly bloke


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome back. Going through pct huh?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome back Cotton. Last I remember you put up some nice pics. Looking solid bro. I hope you're still hitting the iron steady and hard.


----------



## bronco (Apr 30, 2014)

welcome back cotton


----------



## woodswise (May 5, 2014)

Welcome back.  Better check your estrogen, bud.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Welcome back Cotton. Last I remember you put up some nice pics. Looking solid bro. I hope you're still hitting the iron steady and hard.




Thx Seeker, still hitting it for sure til I die.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 8, 2014)

It has been difficult lately getting on to post as I have changed jobs and don't sit in front of a computer screen like I use to. Let me explain further the purpose for the original post was to express how I feel, not the most popular subject I know, talking about feelings and shit, but hey using performance enhancing drugs have completely transformed my entire life. They have been a catalyst to my ability to eat perfect (in fact I think more change has come from diet change, physically and health wise), I am stronger and leaner than ever, I feel healthier and blood test and vitals confirm that. I feel way more confident and I have learned so much about myself, how my body works and how much my psyche can take. People treat me different, ask for advice or get ladies hitting on me imagine that. Surely some of y'all feel the same? These drugs are amazing and a lot of fun. However totally a double edge sword like everything. There is sacrifice I know, but it was a no brainer for me as come to find out I am a long time sufferer of low T. I attribute it to being pretty damn porky through out my teens, shit food and little activity I think f*cked my hormone balance all up and it never recovered. So this is the first time I can remember feeling normal and beyond. This place has change me for the better,  I could have picked a lot of places but I picked The Underground and I'm glad I did and I cannot express enough how grateful I am for that. People take places like this for granted and don't show gratitude, they don't appreciate the small stuff they are just here to get big or see what they can get out of it, I wish there was some way I could do more but my knowledge is limited. I'm trying, the only thing I know is to share my experiences. I assure everyone I did not get butt hurt about anything I don't know why it came off like that, I was not acknowledged so I was simply explaining myself. I definitely have my E2 in check, lol. Bro's & ladies nothing but good energy over here. I guess I just have a lot to be thankful for,


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

Just good having u around again..mate?


----------



## AlphaD (May 9, 2014)

Hey Cotton welcome back to Romper Room! Glad your back man.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 10, 2014)

Welcome back. That was a big ass paragraph.


----------

